# Excellent Magnetic Work Light



## GummyMonster (Feb 24, 2021)

Morning,
I bought one of these : 


			https://www.amazon.com/Stalwart-75-WL2019-Flexible-Gooseneck-Workbench/dp/B072MH2XPL/ref=sr_1_2?crid=1W3MTAF7I593J&dchild=1&keywords=stalwart+magnetic+light&qid=1614179208&sprefix=Stalwart+magn%2Caps%2C229&sr=8-2
		


 I'm just using it as a bench light now, but once I get my machines I can see getting a few more.
I saw a comment about gluing a Neodymium magnet or two onto the sides for better positioning options. Amazon has lots of these magnets for cheap. I bought some long flat ones that will fit almost perfectly.
 The light is extremely bright for its size.
 Hope this is helpful to someone.
Ken


----------



## aliva (Feb 24, 2021)

I have the same one from Lee Valley bought it about 4 years ago, great light


----------



## ahazi (Feb 24, 2021)

GummyMonster said:


> Morning,
> I bought one of these :
> 
> 
> ...


Since we are on the topic... I don't like battery operated lights where I often forget to turn it off. I recently bought these magnetic lights (2 ea. for $17-) and they are very good and ridiculously inexpensive at $8.50 a piece. It is also sold in package of 1 and 3.

Highly recommended.
Ariel


----------



## martik777 (Feb 24, 2021)

These are excellent too and 1/2 the price:









						6.04US $ 50% OFF|Work Light Ultra Bright Cob Led Flashlight Magnetic 5 Modes Usb Rechargeable Torch Lamp Waterproof Camping Car Repair - Flashlights & Torches - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Get the large size 1800mah 18650 battery


----------



## GummyMonster (Feb 24, 2021)

I'll have to take a look at those.
Thanks.
I kinda needed this one fairly quickly, that's why I used Amazon.
I'm definitely happy with it.
Ken


----------



## darkzero (Feb 24, 2021)

I also have the same light, purchased from Lee Valley also (in 2013). I only use it for my mill when I need lighting from the right side when I use my super spacer.




I'm not a fan of battery powered work lamps that aren't rechargeable. A year or 2 ago I finally bored it out so I could use rechargeable NiMhs. That will do for now until I get around to modding it. The LED tint is a bit too cool for me.






I also have this one now which I use more now. Comes in handy for use with my drill press & belt sander when needed. I replaced the clamp with an indicator mag base. They can be purchased with the mag base but was cheaper to buy the model without, I have extra mag bases laying around. (Don't mind the one on bottom, had to do some surgery on these lights & that one was returned)


----------



## maspann (Feb 24, 2021)

I bought one like GummyMonster's a couple of years ago. I use it on my welding table to light up out of position weld joints to help get good starts. Does a great job!

I also found a couple of "sewing machine" lights on Amazon for about $10 each. They also work great!


----------



## ahazi (Feb 25, 2021)

ahazi said:


> Since we are on the topic... I don't like battery operated lights where I often forget to turn it off. I recently bought these magnetic lights (2 ea. for $17-) and they are very good and ridiculously inexpensive at $8.50 a piece. It is also sold in package of 1 and 3.
> 
> Highly recommended.
> Ariel


Forgot to put the link...

Sewing Machine Light LED Lighting (30LEDs) 6 Watt Multifunctional Flexible Gooseneck Arm Work Lamp with Magnetic Mounting Base for Workbench Lathe Drill Press 2 Pack

Ariel


----------

